# Wanted... Info on NREMT-B



## PArescueEMT (Sep 20, 2004)

I have been thinking about taking my NR test. But I want to know if there is any way around taking a refresher course.

Can anyone help me with information on this?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

awwwwwwwww... c'mon guys. don't leave me out in the cold here. I see that people have looked at this, but no one answers? this has been a debate of mine for about 3 years. I would appreciate any help that you could share.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know nuttin.  In NYS, they like their stuff better than NREMT so the only level that gets national registry are the medics.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean here.  Are you going to take the NR test for the first time, or are you trying to recert?

If you're looking to take the test the first time, I don't think there is anyway you can get around the course requirements.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 1, 2004)

If you are taking the national registry test for the first time, there is no way around taking the refresher course.

It's all on their site, check it out.


----------

